# Anybody have any COCRY New Updates



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

It's been sometime since COCRY has taken down their website and I understand from Robbie over at RLD Hobie's that they are still filling some orders. Has anyone heard any updates or if they will ever return to providing the great air operations? Yes, I realize that I can order most of the parts from Clippard, however the mounts to the tracks are really what finish out the job and help the air cylinders blend in near the switch.
Still seems like there is a need out here in the G-Scale arena and sure would be nice to seem them get back into the business or sell it off to someone who can continue the line rather then just have it dry up. 


Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Haven't ordered anything in a couple of months. 

If Robby says they are filling some orders, I would believe him. 

Are you not ordering for a reason? 

Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,

I have had my order in for some time and it's pretty big since am I trying to get the switches automated since moving over to DCC. Robbie has the order and has seen some smaller orders filled but not mine to date. He had mentioned the bauchman was on COCRY again about naming rights and that he has to change molding. That was the last I heard. My order was placed with Robbie in April and still have not been billed for anything yet, spoke to him back in September. Perhaps my patience is to great but I know this is a good product. It's just now getting into the time of year when North Florida is cooling down and starting to look for options. It's time to get the line cleared, re-ballasted and run some trains with the regular crew.


Tim


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been waiting since July, and I'm a dealer. 
Last month we were in his town, I e-mailed him for 2 weeks before we left, offering to meet, and discuss options. 
I had my laptop. 
Never heard a word. 
In fact, since July the only thing back was two automated responses. 

There may be another option in the near future. 

If Robbie is getting things still, and none of the other dealers are, that means he is playing "favourite dealer", and I won't play that game.


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Well I hope that new option comes through soon! Would be a lot sooner then my order. If I could figure out where they get the rail ties and cylinder holder assembly made I would be able to move on with getting the other parts from Clippard and at a better price then the mark up with COCRY. 

Here's hope for whatever you've heard about the other option coming through soon,

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Let me try my back channel... I know someone who "owes me one".... 

Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg, 

Thanks. It's always good to have a back channel for information to get the real story.

Tim


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I think all the plastic castings are Llagas. 
I'm a dealer, I can check. 
Which ones?


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

The plastic housing that I would need to hold the actuator would be the one listed as EZ571 - LGB/ARISTO/USA housing. It would be great if we could find the source for these so I can move forward.

Thanks for looking this up,

Tim


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Well I heard back from Robbie over at RLD Hobbies and he has not recieved any updates in regards to my order. So if anyone has any other alternatives please let me hear what you've found.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

At the steamup this weekend one of the guys had an undecorated J&S coach. He said he got it from Stretch on EBAY. Do not personally know if it is true or not.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Tim 

Don't know what pieces you actually need but check out ==> http://www.svrronline.com/PneumaticSwitch.html 
Pete got frustrated and went out on his own [at least on the marketing end]. Have no idea who is manufacturing these components.


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Jim,

That looks like a workable solution going forward and gives my some ideas on how to mount the air cylinder. Most of these parts are available at Clippard.com, it's just a matter of picking the correct parts that have been successfully used.


Thanks again for pointing me to Pete's site,

Tim


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

TOC,

Did you haved any success with finding the EZ-AIR housing parts for the aristo switches from your Legas creek Source? 

Thanks,

Tim


----------

